# Viren im Archiv! Was tun???



## Anonymous (22 August 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab ein Problem und hoffe dass mir hier jemand helfen kann! 
Ich hab an meinem PC mal AntiVir durchlaufen lassen und bei 2 gefundenen Sachen kam folgende Nachricht: 
_Dieses Archiv enthält eine oder mehrere infizierte Dateien! Infizierte Dateien in Archiven werden *nicht* repariert oder gelöscht! _
Die Teile sind in einem Ordner namens C:\_RESTORE\ARCHIVE 
Da sind lauter WinRar Teile drin mit .CAB Endung?! Wenn ich eins davon löschen möchte kommt nur 
_xy kann nicht gelöscht werden. Der Zugriff wurde verweigert. Die Quelldatei ist möglicherweise geöffnet. _
Wie krieg ich die Dinger weg? Jemand ne Idee? :-?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Reducal (22 August 2004)

Rechner mal im abgesicherten Modus starten und erneut nach den Viren scannen lassen.


----------



## Anonymous (23 August 2004)

Im abgesicherten Modus findet er die Teile auch. Wenn ich dann in den Ordner gehe und die Teile löschen möchte kommt nur wieder: _xy kann nicht gelöscht werden. Der Zugriff wurde verweigert. Die Quelldatei ist möglicherweise geöffnet. _

Was bringt dieser abgesicherte Modus eigentlich?


----------



## Reducal (23 August 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Was bringt dieser abgesicherte Modus eigentlich?





			
				 [url schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.nt-ag.de/einst_detail2.asp?x=44[/url] ]Details zu Abgesicherter Modus
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Starten von Microsoft Windows unter ausschließlicher Verwendung grundlegender Dateien und Treiber, ohne Netzwerk.
> Sie rufen den abgesicherten Modus auf, indem Sie nach der entsprechenden Eingabeauforderung beim Start die F8-Taste drücken. So können Sie ihren Computer starten, auch wenn ein Problem den normalen Start verhindert.



Siehe hier: http://www.bsi.bund.de/av/texte/winsave.htm


----------



## Anonymous (21 September 2004)

*Gleiches Problem mit Viren im Archiv*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Im abgesicherten Modus findet er die Teile auch. Wenn ich dann in den Ordner gehe und die Teile löschen möchte kommt nur wieder: _xy kann nicht gelöscht werden. Der Zugriff wurde verweigert. Die Quelldatei ist möglicherweise geöffnet. _
> 
> Was bringt dieser abgesicherte Modus eigentlich?




Ich hab auch das gleich Problem und im Abgesicherten Modus sind die Viren wider nicht gelöscht worden.
Wollte wissen wie du dieses problem gelöst hast???


Danke


----------



## Devilfrank (21 September 2004)

Bevor der Rechner im abgesicherten Modus gestartet wird, ist die Systemwiederherstellung abzuschalten, da die Dateien sich dort befinden und durch Windows geschützt und bei jedem Neustart wiederhergestellt werden.


----------



## Anonymous (22 September 2004)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor der Rechner im abgesicherten Modus gestartet wird, ist die Systemwiederherstellung abzuschalten, da die Dateien sich dort befinden und durch Windows geschützt und bei jedem Neustart wiederhergestellt werden.





Danke hab sie Los


----------



## Devilfrank (22 September 2004)

Prima.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2004)

*Viren im Archiv bei Windows XP*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe das gleiche Problem wie von den anderen Nutzern bereits geschildert.
Habe meinen PC im abgesicherten Modus gestartet,die Systemwiederherstellung vorher ausgeschaltet und abschließend Antivir scannen lassen. Die Viren lassen sich bei mir jedoch leider nicht entfernen.
Es sind 4 Viren mit der Bezeichnung:
Dateien :FS156.CAB, FS241.CAB, FS1233CAB und FS1275.CAB
Was kann ich nun machen?Hat jemand einen Tipp?
Vielen Dank vorab 
sendet
Hans-Dirk    :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2004)

*.*

Bei mir is es das gleiche problem es sind 2 viren in archiven wie kann ichd as beseitgen?


----------



## Devilfrank (16 Oktober 2004)

Was passiert denn genau?
a) Die Dateien werden vom Antivirenprogramm nicht beseitigt?
b) Die infizierten Archive können nicht manuell gelöscht werden?
c) Die Viren sind nach dem Entfernen/Löschen und einem Neustart wieder da?
Um welches Betriebssystem handelt sich das?
Wo werden denn die Viren gefunden? C:\temp oder, oder, oder?


----------

